# 888 reptiles



## Stephb91 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey everyone!!
My tortoise needs a new home! He keeps climbing out of his other one, I don't know how, he has amazing upper body strength for a two year old haha! 
I've found a really nice tortoise box and cabinet on 888 reptiles and it's very cheap!
I was just wanting to know, has anyone ever bought anything from 888 reptiles, what is their service like, has the product arrived in good condition has it arrived in a decent amount of time. Any feedback of them would be greatly appreciated.
Man thanks  x x x x xx


----------



## Jasoon (Dec 14, 2009)

Stephb91 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> My tortoise needs a new home! He keeps climbing out of his other one, I don't know how, he has amazing upper body strength for a two year old haha!
> I've found a really nice tortoise box and cabinet on 888 reptiles and it's very cheap!
> I was just wanting to know, has anyone ever bought anything from 888 reptiles, what is their service like, has the product arrived in good condition has it arrived in a decent amount of time. Any feedback of them would be greatly appreciated.
> Man thanks  x x x x xx


I've ordered some rep stuff from there and it was in good condition. It also came pretty quick


----------



## mr_kajey (Jan 10, 2010)

I have bought Java branches and setup equipment through them. Was pretty quick delivery, everything was very well packaged and arrived in perfect condition.

I would definately use them again : victory:


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Stephb91 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> My tortoise needs a new home! He keeps climbing out of his other one, I don't know how, he has amazing upper body strength for a two year old haha!
> I've found a really nice tortoise box and cabinet on 888 reptiles and it's very cheap!
> I was just wanting to know, has anyone ever bought anything from 888 reptiles, what is their service like, has the product arrived in good condition has it arrived in a decent amount of time. Any feedback of them would be greatly appreciated.
> Man thanks  x x x x xx


 
I got this one from here at amazing price

Royce Exotic Tortoise Table - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

I have used them before and it was all top notch!


----------



## nclark_83 (Nov 13, 2010)

iv just used them to order frozen rat fluffs and was impressed with their service, quick delivery and packaging. rats looked a lot better quality than ones iv had from some pet shops! :2thumb:


----------



## Bosh (Jan 26, 2009)

ordered a mat and a stat a while back, quick delivery, perfect condition.
no complaints here.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

never equipment, but livestock which after a couple weeks of being delayed just claimed a refund.


----------



## alic100 (May 10, 2006)

used a few time... gd guy craig :2thumb:


----------



## sioned_mai (Aug 13, 2010)

i've used 888 reptiles for equipment for my viv and it was very fast delivery and all in good condition. will be buying from them again in the future


----------

